# KG381 standover height measure



## Dolcivolo (Feb 7, 2007)

Can anyone chime in.........I'm trying to determine the general standover height (23c tires) for a KG381 frame size 54. I'd like to pick one of these frames or bikes up and I'm undecided between a 53 or 54..........I ride a medium 585 and feel it's fit is spot on.
Thanks -mac


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Dolcivolo said:


> Can anyone chime in.........I'm trying to determine the general standover height (23c tires) for a KG381 frame size 54. I'd like to pick one of these frames or bikes up and I'm undecided between a 53 or 54..........I ride a medium 585 and feel it's fit is spot on.
> Thanks -mac


A 55 has a standover of 80.5cm with 25c tires. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



Dolcivolo said:


> Can anyone chime in.........I'm trying to determine the general standover height (23c tires) for a KG381 frame size 54. I'd like to pick one of these frames or bikes up and I'm undecided between a 53 or 54..........I ride a medium 585 and feel it's fit is spot on.
> Thanks -mac


I would pay more attention to the head tube length and frame reach for a proper fit. The 54cm will have a nearly identical reach and the 53cm is about 8mm shorter in reach. As for head tube length, the 53cm is 5mm shorter at 143mm and the 54cm is 1mm shorter at 147mm.

The listed standover height for a 53cm is 79.2cm and a 54cm is 80.2cm. The 55cm that was mentioned is listed as 81.1cm.


----------



## Dolcivolo (Feb 7, 2007)

*Kg381*

yeah thanks C40...... agreed, the SOH was the last remaining part of the puzzle as I had the other measurements, and yes the 54cm frame size will be a more accurate fit for me.

So the search shall go on for a 54 Kg381 or Kg481......one of these two frames are what I'm hoping to find for a second bike to my 585, something about an aesthetic balance that these frames may provide.......


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

C-40 said:


> The listed standover height for a 53cm is 79.2cm and a 54cm is 80.2cm. The 55cm that was mentioned is listed as 81.1cm.


Odd. I measured my 55 a bunch of times with two different tape measures and got nowhere close to 81cm and that's with 25c tires. This is a 2003 Jalabert. I'll have to measure my 2002 matte black which is at my parents house. Hard to eyeball but I got 80.5 again with open pro wheels. Tires go on real easy by hand as opposed to the torture of mounting Conti gp 4000's on neuvations so that may account of a couple of mm's.


----------

